# فيديو يشرح solid work



## حمادة محمود (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا فيديو صغير يشرح جذىء من برنامج سولد ورك
(انا اسف الفيديو صغير ولكن للأسف سرعة النت بطيئة لاتساعد على الرفع)
اتمنى كل من يستفيد يدعو لى بخالص الدعاء.
هذا هو موقع الفيديو
http://www.mechanicalengineering.tv/view/50/cnc-wire-bender/


----------



## osamaosk (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## محمد اسامة السعيد (18 مارس 2010)

الرابط لم يعمل كيف أدخل


----------



## mohands whale (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## كريم انور محمد (25 أبريل 2011)

*الرابط لم يعمل كيف أدخل*​


----------



## ميدو الغول (21 يوليو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
sssssssssssssssssssss
sssssssss
s


----------

